# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  Crystal Reports : faire des tiquettes

## Bast-Eo

bonjour  tous,

voila je suis actuellement en stage et je doit dvelopper une application.
Celle-ci utilise diffrents Crystal Reports,
la cration ne pose pas de problme seulement je voudrai savoir s'il est possible de crer des tats pouvant imprimer des tiquettes.
de ce style l : 


un carr rouge reprsente une tiquette.

Actuellement elles se placent les une en dessous des autres. je voudrai que l'on puisse faire un affichage comme ci-dessus.

j'ai test en dupliquant les champs, mais comme je le supposais cela duplique la mme tiquette.

je travaille vous visual studio 2005 en relation avec une base access

merci de votre aide

----------


## luc_chivas

> bonjour  tous,
> 
> voila je suis actuellement en stage et je doit dvelopper une application.
> Celle-ci utilise diffrents Crystal Reports,
> la cration ne pose pas de problme seulement je voudrai savoir s'il est possible de crer des tats pouvant imprimer des tiquettes.
> de ce style l : 
> 
> 
> un carr rouge reprsente une tiquette.
> ...



Bonjour,

Dans l'expert section de ton rapport, tu peux configurer la section dtail pour faire du Multicolonne. Une fois coche cette option, tu obtiens un nouvel onglet qui te permet d'ajuster la taille des colonnes.
Tu as dans cette option, la possibit d'afficher ta section dtail de gauche  droite,puis retour  la ligne, ou de bas en haut puis changement de colonne.


Luc

----------


## Bast-Eo

bonjour Luc, merci de ta rponse

mais je n'est pas de section dtail dans l'expert section du rapport

voila se que j'ai :


_(click pour agrandir)_

merci

----------


## luc_chivas

> bonjour Luc, merci de ta rponse
> 
> mais je n'est pas de section dtail dans l'expert section du rapport
> 
> voila se que j'ai :
> 
> 
> _(click pour agrandir)_
> 
> merci


Si, si.. mais tu n'est pas au bon endroit... il faut rester sur la page design de ton rapport...

----------


## Bast-Eo

Voila j'ai trouv merci, par contre en suivant vos instruction
je n'est toujours pas de colonne qui se forme lorsque je visionne avec l'apercue

paramtrage :

rsultat :

----------


## luc_chivas

> Voila j'ai trouv merci, par contre en suivant vos instruction
> je n'est toujours pas de colonne qui se forme lorsque je visionne avec l'apercue
> 
> paramtrage :
> 
> rsultat :


et en cochant la case groupe ??

----------


## Bast-Eo

cela ne change rien...

peut-tre est ce le fait que lord de la cration de mon Crystal Reports 
j'ai choisie standard et non pas les options d'tiquette ??

----------


## luc_chivas

> cela ne change rien...
> 
> peut-tre est ce le fait que lord de la cration de mon Crystal Reports 
> j'ai choisie standard et non pas les options d'tiquette ??


Non, 
le fait de choisir ds le dbut correspond  ce que vous faites maintenant manuellement.

----------


## Bast-Eo

Bon il ne me reste plus qu'essayer avec un nouveau CR, je vous remerce de votre aide

je mettrai  jours le topic quand j'aurais la solution

----------


## Bast-Eo

Effectivement cette solution marche bien j'avais simplement lors des rglages 
mis une largeur de colonne trop important ce qui fait que ma deuxime colonne se trouv sur la page suivante

merci  vous 
je clture le topic

----------

